# Text drehen - aber wie?



## MBiker (9. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ne Frage und zwar, wie mache ich folgendes Bild:

Also erstmal bräuchte ich nur das Wissen, wie ich den Text in der Art drehe, das Umwandeln in das Bild ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Danke im Voraus

Grüße

.:MBiker:.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. August 2004)

Hi,
kann das sein das du im falschen Forum bist?
Ich glaube eine Frage über gif-Animation ist besser im Forum Videoanimation, Flash oder andere Grafikprogramme aufgehoben.
Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## German (10. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MBiker _
> *erstmal bräuchte ich nur das Wissen, wie ich den Text in der Art drehe*


Hi,
wenn Du das Textwerkzeug gewählt hast taucht in den Werkzeugoptionen dieser Button auf: 





Da kannst Du Dich mal mit dem "Fisch spielen".


----------



## MBiker (10. August 2004)

War ne gute Idee, aber mit dem Fisch kann ich das nicht genug drehen 

@DirtyWorld: Ich hab dieses Forum genommen, da ich es mit PS machen möchte.

Grüße

.:MBiker:.


----------



## German (10. August 2004)

> *aber mit dem Fisch kann ich das nicht genug drehen *


Hi, 

jetzt hab ich doch noch was für Dich:
abbinden.psd 
Lad Dir das Ding runter und leg es am Besten gleich nach Photoshop/Zusatzmodule/Verschiebungsmatrizen. Um Deinen Text brauchst Du ein wenig Platz nach oben/unten und reichlich nach rechts/links, sowie eine waagrechte Hilfslinie durch die Mitte. Von der aus ziehst Du mit [alt] eine Auswahl über den Text (muß gerastert sein) und wendest den Filter Versetzen mit o.g. PSD an.  Mußt halt a Bissserl mit der Auswahl und den Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## MBiker (10. August 2004)

Jo, danke! Das klappt richtig prima. Mit ein bisschen rumprobieren geht das richtig gut und schön.
Danke nochmal!

Grüße

.:MBiker:.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. August 2004)

Hi,
das müßte doch eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Transformieren-Werkzeug gehen, einfach die vorderen beiden Ankerpunkte in die Mitte verzerren.


----------



## MBiker (10. August 2004)

Ja, das geht auch. Ist nur eine Heidenarbeit, mit der Methode von German geht es einfacher und schneller.

Grüße

.:MBiker:.


----------

